# Day 5 scan , mild ivf , follicle size question



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi . Was wondering if anyone can offer a bit of perspective . I had my day 5 scan today and there were 5 follicles of varying sizes . 10mm and 11mm and 6mm and two Smaller than 6 mm . Is it possible the smaller ones will Grow to be big enough so I might get more eggs on retrieval ? Thanks x


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> Hi . Was wondering if anyone can offer a bit of perspective . I had my day 5 scan today and there were 5 follicles of varying sizes . 10mm and 11mm and 6mm and two Smaller than 6 mm . Is it possible the smaller ones will Grow to be big enough so I might get more eggs on retrieval ? Thanks x


I think you got a hope to get 3 out of 5, but usually they are adding inj to make them growing the same size.


----------



## Elegantly_Jaded (12 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> Hi . Was wondering if anyone can offer a bit of perspective . I had my day 5 scan today and there were 5 follicles of varying sizes . 10mm and 11mm and 6mm and two Smaller than 6 mm . Is it possible the smaller ones will Grow to be big enough so I might get more eggs on retrieval ? Thanks x


Are you doing natural modified? I'm 45, had my Day 5 on Tuesday, first cycle x


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi yes it’s natural modified but I couldn’t handle the injections so going natural . This is my first cycle too at 43 . No kids . Do you have children ?

I started on clomid which was okay but then injections and I didn’t like it at all so stopped the injections . I’ve grown two follicles from that 17mm and 20 mm so all being well egg collection this Friday . I’m planning on doing 3 cycles back to back x x


----------



## Elegantly_Jaded (12 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> Hi yes it’s natural modified but I couldn’t handle the injections so going natural . This is my first cycle too at 43 . No kids . Do you have children ?
> 
> I started on clomid which was okay but then injections and I didn’t like it at all so stopped the injections . I’ve grown two follicles from that 17mm and 20 mm so all being well egg collection this Friday . I’m planning on doing 3 cycles back to back x x


Ah, amazing, you're doing well with those follicle sizes then! 

I've got 2 (25 (daughter, horrified I'm doing this) and 22) but only met my partner 5 years ago (47) and he has none. Miscarried at 10 weeks in September last year and it's been a gnawing ache ever since - we plan one 3 cycle package with Create Manchester (back to back, like you) and then I think I need to be realistic about using donor eggs. 

I had a single 9mm on my Day 5 yesterday, started on Bemfola last night, it's all a bit nervewracking isn't it! Fair play to you for ditching the injections, hoping I get some decent growth! Keeping everything crossed for you on Friday xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

I’m at create too in Manchester but use the leeds satellite office . Infact I’ve missed a call off them and there’s no number to call back on . Im being a bit realistic about donor egg too but would Def go a abroad for that . I’m giving it a shot with my own eggs first . I’ve paid for 3 rounds but im
Not too hopeful , I think donor egg is a lovely
Option now I’ve got my head around it so I have no doubt you will get your hubby a baby and what a gift ! . I think you would be in credit for the rest of your life for all
Birthdays and Xmas and anniversaries . My partner has kids and I don’t so it’s hard been the one without so I applaud you for doing this xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

My follicle was 9mm on day five too and today on day 13 its 20mm and I stopped stims
On day 6 x


----------



## Elegantly_Jaded (12 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> My follicle was 9mm on day five too and today on day 13 its 20mm and I stopped stims
> On day 6 x





PDream1980 said:


> I’m at create too in Manchester but use the leeds satellite office . Infact I’ve missed a call off them and there’s no number to call back on . Im being a bit realistic about donor egg too but would Def go a abroad for that . I’m giving it a shot with my own eggs first . I’ve paid for 3 rounds but im
> Not too hopeful , I think donor egg is a lovely
> Option now I’ve got my head around it so I have no doubt you will get your hubby a baby and what a gift ! . I think you would be in credit for the rest of your life for all
> Birthdays and Xmas and anniversaries . My partner has kids and I don’t so it’s hard been the one without so I applaud you for doing this xx


That's really kind of you to say, means a lot, thank you 😊 I'm not hopeful either and they've basically said I have no chance, but figured it's worth one last shot, if only so I can put it to bed emotionally. It's a tough one isn't it. 

I didn't know Create had a Leeds satellite - sounds like you're having some problems there then? I put in an email complaint about comms at the beginning as they weren't great. If you call the main switch they usually get someone to call you back but it's annoying not being able to call direct, not like it's cheap treatment either is it. 

How old are your partner's kids? Hope you're feeling well within yourself as you're coming up to Friday, I'm all over the shop 😂 xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Im Doing much better now that I stopped the medication ! I was all over the place too !
I have egg collection on Friday at Manchester so trigger shot tonight for me . Im
Having that even though I’ve gone almost natural .

I’ve had to do the same and try with my own eggs first to know I’ve tried my best .
My partners Eldest is 18 . I think it is a truly
Lovely thing you’re doing . I read a lady’s post on here who has two own egg kids and one donor egg and she says she loves them
All Exactly the same and how happy she is. X


----------

